# Favorite adventure time character?



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2010)

I do rather like Lady Rainicorn.



Spoiler












Not fond of pretty much anything involving the ice king, though. :\


----------



## Gore (Sep 18, 2010)

marceline is pretty hot


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 18, 2010)

def. hot dog princess

also, tree trunks is made of win


----------



## Brocktree (Sep 25, 2010)

What time is it?

Finn the human


----------

